# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Advice--First time HGH user

## baja212

I'm planning to do HGH in March for the first time. What would be an appropriate dosage and for how long? My main goal is to be burn fat and also to regenerate my whole body. I will also be implementing a small cycle consisting of Test, Tren Hex., and Oral Turinibol. BTW, I'm 43 yrs old.

----------


## kaju

You will have to ask other people about HGH that have experience with it. 
But I can tell you about the AAS you are planning. 
First you need to give your stats.
age (43)
weight. 
height
experience in the gym or exercise
body fat index 
My first word is Not to much. I would stay simple and you don't need all of what you were planning. 
Get back to us with the info and we will gladly guide you through it.

----------


## D7M

You should read this for all your HGH info: 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=265314

And ask any questions when you're done. 

Listen to Kaju on your AAS advice...

----------


## baja212

> You will have to ask other people about HGH that have experience with it. 
> But I can tell you about the AAS you are planning. 
> First you need to give your stats.
> age (43)
> weight. 
> height
> experience in the gym or exercise
> body fat index 
> My first word is Not to much. I would stay simple and you don't need all of what you were planning. 
> Get back to us with the info and we will gladly guide you through it.


Kaju, Thanks for responding. My stats are 256lbs, 5'9", BF 20%. I've been lifting my whole adult life, actually since I was 14 yrs old. I'm athletic, played college football, and a competive sprinter. After college I continued to stay active playing recreational softball and played in a men's league flag football. I done one cycle when I was 22. Through the years I continued to lift, but when I hit 35yrs old I got the itch again and decided to do the gear. In last 8 years I've down 7 cycles. Presently, I would describe myself as thick and dense, my traps and shoulders are very prominent and my arms are 20". My muscle quality and maturity is above average, my only negative, is yes, the mid-section, I do have love handles to go along with a 38" waist. My diet is somewhat clean although I could tighten it up abit and increase the cardio. Ironically, I still can run a 4.9 40 yard dash (I had to mention that) LOL. I have to admit, I have limited knowledge of AAS and most of it comes from Anabolics 2009. I was ignorant to PCT and unfortunately now I'm on HRT. Again, the AAS I mentioned above is what I have on hand, If you want to add or eliminate any of the above feel free. For years I've been going at it blindly, though I really have no regrets. I would be very grateful for your assistance. Regards

----------


## bigbenny1

maybe 3 to 5 iu's a day

----------

